# Are you wearing any underwear right now?



## rubaiyat (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm wearing my new Victoria Secrets' lacy oilskins with boomerang motif.

They show off my wrinkles and agespots quite nicely.

Being very expensive I have to compensate the rest of the week by not wearing any underwear at all.

So what are you wearing?


----------



## reed (Mar 4, 2007)

are you a boy or a girl? Rangoon, over and out.


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 4, 2007)

Stunningly sexy black boxer shorts (with fiddly fecking buttons, causing me to spend more time at the urinal than I would really like).


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 4, 2007)

Underwear?  I wear underwear?


----------



## minckster (Mar 4, 2007)

This thread is worthless without photos!


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 4, 2007)

minckster said:


> This thread is worthless without photos!



Be careful what you wish for....


----------



## Yesurbius (Mar 4, 2007)

Clothes limit my ability to type and mouse efficiently


----------



## rubaiyat (Mar 4, 2007)

Damn the IMG link, just won't work!


----------



## rubaiyat (Mar 4, 2007)

My those lacy oilskins are slippery!


----------



## Decade (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm not wearing underwear.

Nobody notices. As it should be.


----------



## icemanjc (Apr 6, 2007)

Blue Boxers rock.


----------



## Ryozo (May 23, 2007)

Wearing underwear with silky PJ pants feels wrong... I like that cool, smooth feeling on my goods as I sleep >_>;

So..NO, no undies at the moment ^^;


----------

